# Bioactive Set-up Help!



## -Jordan- (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi,
I am upgrading my Robust Velvet Gecko set-up to a bioactive one, however as someone who isn't very familiar with plants I was wandering if anyone could recommend certain plants that would do well in these conditions; 80% humidity, average temp 28 degrees, the substrate will be a combination of Coco Peat and Natural Fertilizer. The size of the set-up is 18" x 18" x 36". I plan on having a Bromeliad (Epiphytes) as a natural water source if it works in the enclosure. If you can help me out that would be fantastic. 

Cheers -Jordan-


----------



## Ella C (Nov 24, 2019)

Sure thing 
Ferns of literally all kind (Birds nest, lemon butter, etc)
Bromeliads, calathea, begonia, devil's ivy, parlour palm, lucky bamboo, fruit-salad plant (Will quickly grow big, however,) earth stars, peace Lillies, anthurium, orchids, climbing ficus, English ivy, snake plant, spider plant, and moss.

Please post some photos!!

I recommend adding a bit of orchid bark, charcoal and sand to the substrate, it provides good humidity, and grip for plant roots.

here's a photo of my bioactive


----------



## nick_75 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi Jordan,

Have a look at this website http://www.wallumnurseries.com/. Plants are categorized by habitat. The habitat that Robust Velvet Geckos occur in the wild is Dry Sclerophyll Forest, look for plants in that habitat on the website.

I have no idea myself, having never kept geckos but considering the area and the habitat that these geckos occur in the wild (Dry Sclerophyll Forest in SE QLD). Why are you keeping such high humidity?

Regards,
Nick


----------



## -Jordan- (Nov 29, 2019)

Hello,
Thanks for the recommendations Ella C and Nick. Sorry for the late response, just been very busy. This has helped me a lot, also the humidity I specified was supposed to be 50% - 80%. I had asked on another forum about what were the best requirements for Robust Velvet Gecko's as there isn't many care sheets online for this particular species.

Cheers, -Jordan-


----------

